# Celluon Magic Cube Pairing key



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Today I got a Celluon Magic Cube projection keyboard for my phone, there's one small problem, I can't find where I'm supposed to get the pairing key. Anyone know where I find the key?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Magic Cube manual says to refer the the host(phone) manual for pairing instructions: http://celluon.com/docs/Magic_Cube_Manual_120216.pdf
But later in the manual they have generic instructions for multiple devices starting on page 22.
So it depends on the phone but it should generate the PIN and then you enter that on the Magic Cube's virtual keyboard.


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

I know, but the phone isn't giving a key. It's asking for one :|


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

...and what kind of phone is it? And what version of the software or OS is it running?


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Android 2.3.4, HTC Wildfire S


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll move thios to the Android forums then.

Did you see this in the manual:

Android 2.0 and later
* Some restrictions apply to Android devices. Please
visit our website www.celluon.com or refer to quick
guide for more information on connecting Magic
Cube® to Android devices.
* Please refer to Android driver installation info card
included in retail package.


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I don't have the info cards, I only have the manual, box and keyboard, I got it from a second hand store for $20


----------

